# Netrebko's new Hamlet



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks, Nina. Here's the video - I found it impossible to watch and hear Netrebko. I liked the set, they had some interesting effects.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I thought I was going to see her as Hamlet. What a letdown.

Watched ten minutes of this. What opera are they performing? I would defy anyone to guess.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I happened to click on a bit of the letter reading and the recitative _Ambizioso spirto_. It was about all I could take. Aaargh!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I happened to click on a bit of the letter reading and the recitative _Ambizioso spirto_. It was about all I could take. Aaargh!


You're braver than I am.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Any recent Netrebko video just _doesn't click_ with me


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

First I thought of Ambrose Thomas's _Hamlet _.... then Brett Dean's ..... was she singing Ophelia?





NO! ... it's that other Shakespeare play ... the one whose name we shall not speak ..... :lol:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

She wasn't bad in the Met Macbeth. Better than her other stuff.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I am astonished that I typed Hamlet instead of Macbeth. My braincells are kicking up. Forgive me.
I thought she was super -- mainly her sleepwalking scene despite her trench coat always slipping off.
Her voice has definitely deepened (not my favorite)and she now seems ready for the Wagnerian trail.
Someone also mentioned that she is beginning to look like Caballe.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> She wasn't bad in the Met Macbeth. Better than her other stuff.


I agree, I enjoyed her Lady Macbeth, since despite the technical shortcomings, she did at least through herself into the role. She's much better seen live rather than just heard or watched on film as her physical abandon distracts from the vocal lacunae.

N.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

The Conte said:


> I agree, I enjoyed her Lady Macbeth, since despite the technical shortcomings, she did at least through herself into the role. She's much better seen live rather than just heard or watched on film as her physical abandon distracts from the vocal lacunae.
> 
> N.


That was the first thing I saw her in and thought it was good. Since then I've seen her in a number of things simply because for a while she got all the leads at The Met. Aside from the wide vibrato in her upper register, and the hooty low voice, she brought some charisma to the stage - in her middle range.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The Conte said:


> I agree, I enjoyed her Lady Macbeth, since despite the technical shortcomings, she did at least through herself into the role. She's much better seen live rather than just heard or watched on film as her physical abandon distracts from the vocal lacunae.
> 
> N.


If she does do Isolde we can at least count on her not to plant herself in one spot like a plant the way Jane Eaglen did. A strip tease in the garden at Cornwall, preferably while King Marke is singing, would be great for box office.


----------



## dave2708 (Sep 28, 2020)

Anna's singing was full of Shakespearean sound and fury signifying nothing is sure to be some critics line for her performance.


----------



## JanacekTheGreat (Feb 26, 2021)

I didn't notice that this was at La Scala. La freaking Scala. Almost 70 years ago, Callas/de Sabata revived Macbeth here. And now we are left with this mess. 


Unbelievable!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2021)

Azol said:


> Any recent Netrebko video just _doesn't click_ with me


She's a vastly over-rated soprano, starting off as just 'over-rated'. My opinion.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2021)

dave2708 said:


> Anna's singing was full of Shakespearean sound and fury signifying nothing is sure to be some critics line for her performance.


Very clever, but wrong play!! Perhaps you meant:

"Oh, there be players that I have seen play and heard others praise (and that highly), not to speak it profanely, that, neither having th' accent of Christians nor the gait of Christian, pagan, nor man, have so strutted and *bellowed* that I have thought some of nature's journeymen had made men and not made them well, they imitated humanity so abominably." (Hamlet to the players)


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

The booing is cringy as hell:lol:


----------

